# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Rcuprer les donnes des fichiers transforms en raccourcis sur mon disque dur externe

## Meriemacs

Bonsoir, 

Mes fichiers se sont transforms en raccourcis sur mon disque dur externe. Il s'agissait d'un virus. J'ai alors lanc une analyse approfondie du disque dur externe avec l'antivirus avast et puis j'ai supprim les anomalies. Je me suis rendu compte que le problme n'a pas t rsolu.

Cependant, lorsque je double-clique sur un dossier (raccourci) pour l'ouvrir le contenu ne s'affiche plus dans une nouvelle fentre comme le faisait avant. Par ailleurs, le disque dur externe semble toujours rempli.

Comment puis-je rcuprer mes donnes ?

Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

Regardes dans les proprits des options des dossiers (c'est dans un des menu de l'explorateur).

Et dcoches :  Masquer les fichiers protgs du systme d'exploitation.

Il se peut que tu puisses les retrouver, et si c'est le cas, copie ce qu'il y a dans les dossiers dans un autre dossier.

Philippe

----------


## chrtophe

Regardes du cot de  Virus Effect Remover ou ZHPFix, facilement trouvable sur Internet.

----------


## hackoofr

::salut:: 
Surtout ne te paniques pas il existe une solution pour restaurer tes fichiers et tes dossiers cachs  ::king:: 
*Shortcutremover, outil pour supprimer automatiquement les raccourcis infects par un virus sur une cl USB*
puis poster le rapport  :;):

----------


## hackoofr

::salut:: 
Bon, je crois que le vbscript que je t'ai post ne marche pas avec un disque dur externe, juste il fonctionne avec des cls USB.
Donc, j'ai fait un autre *ShowAllHiddenFiles.vbs*.
Donc , tu dois copier et coller ce code avec ton bloc-notes et enregistre le sous le nom *ShowAllHiddenFiles.vbs* puis excute le et parcourir la lettre de ton disque dur externe et tu dois patienter un peu suivant la taille de ton disque dur externe car le script travaille en arrire plan.



```

```

----------


## Meriemacs

> Bonjour
> 
> Regardes dans les proprits des options des dossiers (c'est dans un des menu de l'explorateur).
> 
> Et dcoches :  Masquer les fichiers protgs du systme d'exploitation.
> 
> Il se peut que tu puisses les retrouver, et si c'est le cas, copie ce qu'il y a dans les dossiers dans un autre dossier.
> 
> Philippe


Philippe,

J'ai pu rcuprer mes donnes hyper importantes en utilisant ta rponse. Je t'en suis trs reconnaissante.

Merci encore une fois.

----------


## Meriemacs

Je vous remercie tous pour votre ractivit. c'est aimable de votre part !!

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Pour dbloquer ce genre problme 

Voici la marche  suivre : 

1) ouvrir un diteur de texte brute (pspad, notepad, blocnote ...)
2) taper ce code :



```
attrib <nom du fichier ou repertoire> -S -H + Entrée
```


<nom du fichier ou repertoire> = c'est le chemin du type C:/ ou D:/ ou E:/ ... (marche pour une clef usb, DDE , DDI , il suffit de changer la lettre du port) 

3) Enregistrer le fichier avec l'extension .bat 
4) Excuter le .bat 
5) L'ensemble des documents impacts par un status "cach" redeviennent visible . 

Voili voilou  :;):

----------


## eva114

Formater le disque dur externe > utiliser un logiciel de rcupration pour rcuprer les fichiers perdus
Il ya un tutoriel pour rfrence:

Comment faire pour rcuprer des fichiers supprims du disque dur externe

----------


## chrtophe

Formater pour rcuprer aprs, t'as pas peur toi. Mauvaise mthode.

----------

